# Leicester - City 4-2. Video Gol Highlights



## admin (10 Dicembre 2016)

Il Leicester di Claudio Ranieri, dopo un avvio di campionato molto deludente, torna ad alzare la testa ed asfalta, in casa propria, il City di Guardiola che ora rischia di scivolare a -7 dal Chelsea.

Video con tutti i gol qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## 666psycho (10 Dicembre 2016)

city umiliato... grande leicester!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Dicembre 2016)

Guardiola ciuppa.


----------

